# 6x3x3 finished



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 2, 2016)

I just finished the 6x3x3 cage for my tegu .



 
Sorry for the mess, lol.
I was wondering how long it takes for the drylok to fully cure so I can put him in?


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 3, 2016)

Manufacturer specs are 24 hrs however if multiple coats are applied give it a day or even two for the Voc s to evaporate. I'm going through the same thing right now...waiting lol cage looks great might want to taper back on the mesh less ventilation the more humid screens are tough to keep humidity up otherwise looks great!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Manufacturer specs are 24 hrs however if multiple coats are applied give it a day or even two for the Voc s to evaporate. I'm going through the same thing right now...waiting lol cage looks great might want to taper back on the mesh less ventilation the more humid screens are tough to keep humidity up otherwise looks great!


He does not understand glass that is why the door is mesh. I live in Alabama so summers here are 60 percent humidity anyway. I don't think when he's hibernating it will matter as much, as long as I keep his substrate moist.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cahe is put together and tegu is happy 


sorry for the blinding lights
The current light setup is one solar glow and two incandesents


 
I wanted to use these outdoor flood lights, but Im not sure if I got the correct kind


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 4, 2016)

Im not sure those bulbs do you much good. Im pretty sure they dont put off heat nor UVB, so it would really just be a basic bedroom light.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 4, 2016)

And your "mess" that you're apologizing for... For building an enclosure that ain't nothing! Haha I remember the chaos of tools when building.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 4, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> Im not sure those bulbs do you much good. Im pretty sure they dont put off heat nor UVB, so it would really just be a basic bedroom light.


The one in the middle is an MVB, but Im going to be switching the ones on the sides to outdoor flood lights which put off better heat.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 4, 2016)

I had meant that Phillips bulb. But then again I could be wrong. I've just never seen those used before


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 4, 2016)

CameronJayBauethem
post: 158523 said:


> I had meant that Phillips bulb. But then again I could be wrong. I've just never seen those used before


Ah I see. Gonna test them out today


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 5, 2016)

They seem to just put out a very direct line of heat that makes one tiny spot of 120 degrees :/.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah most reptile brand bulbs have a specific shape that lets heat cover more ground. They cost more though


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone doing outdoor enclosures? Im reasearching for mine. Best woods and methods. Id like to hear any and all ideas! Pics too! Thanks.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 31, 2016)

In was planning on using a cage made of sheet metal wood and chicken wire. The sheet metal sits on the sides the the tegu cannot climb up the sides and predators cannot reach in and harm them. sheet metal works better than plywood because it is water proof but also heats up fairly easily. You could use corregated plastic if you have to. I was also considering just buying an outdoor dog kenel and tweaking it to fit what I need.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 31, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> In was planning on using a cage made of sheet metal wood and chicken wire. The sheet metal sits on the sides the the tegu cannot climb up the sides and predators cannot reach in and harm them. sheet metal works better than plywood because it is water proof but also heats up fairly easily. You could use corregated plastic if you have to. I was also considering just buying an outdoor dog kenel and tweaking it to fit what I need.


Thats what ive been hearing/seeing. Whats your solution for the hunidity issue? Ive been reading about drylock for maybe plywood or some other chepaer wood. Or using pressure treated wood


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Drylok might be able to keep it for mold/rottng for a while but I dont think it can be done forever. I havent tried it though so could do well. Im probably going to build a wood frame and use corregated plastic on the sides. What most people use in dry areas is something a like a humid hibebox, which they can also use to cool off if it gets to hot. Ive even heard of people making underground hideboxes for them.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 31, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Drylok might be able to keep it for mold/rottng for a well but I dont think it can be done forever. I havent tried it though so could do well. Im probably going to build a wood frame and use corregated plastic on the sides. What most people use in dry areas is something a like a humid hibebox, which they can also use to cool off if it gets to hot. Ive even heard of people making underground hideboxes for them.


Ya, i have read mixed things about the drylock. Its not made for wood so it probably wont last long. The only concern i have for the hidebox is that the whole enviornment should be somewhat humid. I am in so cal so its the main concern.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 31, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Drylok might be able to keep it for mold/rottng for a well but I dont think it can be done forever. I havent tried it though so could do well. Im probably going to build a wood frame and use corregated plastic on the sides. What most people use in dry areas is something a like a humid hibebox, which they can also use to cool off if it gets to hot. Ive even heard of people making underground hideboxes for them.


I do like the idea of plastic siding with wood frame.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Keeping humidity up throughout the entire outdoor enclosure would probably be rather difficult :/. Ive heard of people trying to set up mistkings but im not sure it would be worth the amount of money for what it does in this situation. The hidebox might be your only choice when it comes down to it. I live in Alabama and out here, especially in the summer, we have pretty decent humidity. I did see something at walmart that you could hook up to an outdoor faucet that had a constant light spray. If only I could remember what it was called, lol.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 31, 2016)

An outdoor misting system for a patio/deck might work well though I have no experience with it.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 31, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Keeping humidity up throughout the entire outdoor enclosure would probably be rather difficult :/. Ive heard of people trying to set up mistkings but im not sure it would be worth the amount of money for what it does in this situation. The hidebox might be your only choice when it comes down to it. I live in Alabama and out here, especially in the summer, we have pretty decent humidity. I did see something at walmart that you could hook up to an outdoor faucet that had a constant light spray. If only I could remember what it was called, lol.


Ya, it would be difficult. Oh ya, definitley humid enough down there. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

